# The Devil made me do it.



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know, I know, I said that I wouldn't do any photo-shoots on turning, but it must have been the Devil who made me do just a little one!

It's now time for me to close down, hopefully I shall return on Thursday 27th.Dec., until then my friends, have a lovely Christmas and spare a thought for me trying to keep cool in the forecast 100.4deg. F whilst you are all enjoying dinner in front of a blazing fire!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL... nice ones Harry, great photo shoot as usual as well. Looks like you got the pen turning down. Have a good one Harry!

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, as always, a superb job my friend.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> spare a thought for me trying to keep cool in the forecast 100.4deg. F whilst you are all enjoying dinner in front of a blazing fire!


Just HAD to put the .4 deg in there, didn't you?
It's in the 20s w/60 mph winds here, and now I have a dead 80ft elm to clean up after the wind blew it down.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Harry 

Now you need to find some one that knows how to used them, it's almost a lost art.

=========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry what is this 100.4, 100.4!! Whats with the .4? Just had to rub our noses in it.    It is 12 degrees with wind chill -6. Wish I was there Harry. 

Nice pictures by the way Harry. The pens are beauties. Well done.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

What? It's only 94F out right now? Not 94.6 or something like that?

My, my....you're real good at what you do Harry, and you do lots. I can't believe you're taking time off. This is the only real chance I've had to try to catch up and reorganize my life.

Listen my friend, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas time and don't worry about that .4F. It'll hardly be noticed I'm sure.

KarateEd......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

After getting all the ribbing over not having any pens turned yet I feel obligated to mention that I had my kerosene heater running in my garage for 5 hours and it boosted the inside temperature to 40º F. Today I am cutting loose with the big guns. My 100K BTU propane torpedo heater will get the shop to where it is comfortable to work in and the chips will fly.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another great job Harry. Is there anything you can't do?
Wishing you and yours a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Harry but did you have to rub it in on the temp there. Little to hot for me but it is a balmy 34 degress here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Very nice Harry but did you have to rub it in on the temp there. Little to hot for me but it is a balmy 34 degress here.



Guys, you really are too kind to me in you're praise. As for the 0.4deg, I'm simply translating our celsius scale so as not to confuse you! Well, I couldn't quite wait till Thursday to get back on the forum, it's now 9.40PM Wednesday and Christmas and Boxing days will soon be just a memory, but what a memory, the weather forecasters got it wrong, it didn't reach 100.4deg, it reached a record high of 111.2deg.F! We had long detours reaching our kids place for Christmas dinner and again on Boxing day to help devour the leftovers because of raging bushfires which fortunately are still about three miles from their place. Last Christmas we bought them a petrol powered fire pump for which they had a bore put down and plumbed it to impulse sprinklers around the house. I took this shot as we were leaving this evening, it shows the white ash on the windshield. My granddaughter's future father-in law brought me some plum and cherry branches from his farm and assured me that if I found it useful, there was plenty more plus other types, particularly olive, it doesn't get much better than this, does it?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I certainly hope your kids are able to keep the fires at bay Harry . That is very cool if you got a nice hardwood supply at hand like that! 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, those wild fires are certainly frightening. I hope the kids can come thruough unscathed.
You are one lucky guy in the wood supply department.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's really scarey harry ashes on the car window and the image of you on the window.  All kidding aside I hope you and your family are safe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for you're thoughts guys, whilst the fires did flare-up again we spoke to the kids earlier and they are OK thanks.
Glenmore, that reflection is my son, I was holding the camera and making sure I couldn't be seen!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Sounds like you had a good time, and he looks like you but without Orange hair.



=================


harrysin said:


> Thanks for you're thoughts guys, whilst the fires did flare-up again we spoke to the kids earlier and they are OK thanks.
> Glenmore, that reflection is my son, I was holding the camera and making sure I couldn't be seen!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for you're thoughts guys, whilst the fires did flare-up again we spoke to the kids earlier and they are OK thanks.
> Glenmore, that reflection is my son, I was holding the camera and making sure I couldn't be seen!



That's funny Harry you two look a lot alike. Poor boy.


----------

